# New Mare! (Not what you think...)



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 20, 2010)

We just brought this mare home on Monday. She is a 12.1 1/2 H Welsh Section B mare, 16 years old. The picture of Lucy facing left was taken in November of 2009, but I'm not sure when the others were taken. Lucy jumps, does flying lead changes, etc. I think she's a great match for my 7 year old son. She has so much to teach him.

_Anyway, here's where I'd like some suggestions... _Lucy needs a show name, but since my son is really into patriotic stuff, she needs a name that fits into that somehow. Ideas, anyone? His first show with Lucy is on March 6. We don't plan to use her registered name, as we won't be doing any Welsh shows, just Hunter/Jumper shows. We're not fond of her registered name.






Here's Lucy:


----------



## minie812 (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 20, 2010)

oh my goodness, I am in love



Best of luck to Lucy and your son! I'm no help on the name, sorry


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh wow she's simply stunning!!

hmm for names how about:

All American Girl

Shez American Beauty

An American Classic

American Dream Finder

American Elegance


----------



## rcfarm (Feb 21, 2010)

What a beautiful horse. Always wanted a Welsh, have seen some awesome driving Welsh ponies.

Sorry, but no name ideas.


----------



## jleonard (Feb 21, 2010)

Very pretty girl! I love Welsh ponies, they have the best personalities



Congrats!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 21, 2010)

Love her! I love welsh ponies..I'm hoping one day when I have more room to have a few mares and a stallion and breed for "hunter type" welsh ponies...they are another passion of mine.

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 21, 2010)

rcfarm said:


> What a beautiful horse. Always wanted a Welsh, have seen some awesome driving Welsh ponies.Sorry, but no name ideas.


LOL, she may become a driving pony!

Thanks for the name suggestions, _Lucky C_, I am starting a list, and then I'll run them all by my son.

I can't believe our luck in getting this awesome mare. I wish I had something this nice as a kid! Thanks for the compliments everyone.

_Leeana_, I've always loved the look of Welsh ponies, but this is my first time owning one. I could really get into them!!


----------



## Zora (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow she is Gorgeous!!!!!

What a stunning trot!


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 21, 2010)

Congratulations!! She is absolutely lovely and would be just my size (I am 5 feet tall). I see a wonderful future driving pony AND a PINTO!!! I think she has enough white on her face to qualify for PtHA registration and that opens up a whole new world for you. What a find!!!! Sorry I can't help with names.....


----------



## Kaitlyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh wow her trot is amazing! Don't know what your son is planning on showing in, but if he takes her into any hunter classes I'd be surprised if she didn't place well! She's got a very eye-catchy color, too- subtly loud, but not overly so



And I'm always a sucker for four white stockings! Man I would love to have her over here! Your son is very lucky


----------



## Mominis (Feb 21, 2010)

I Love Lucy

Lucielle Ball

Hanging Loose

On the Loose

She is gorgeous. Your son is a very lucky boy.


----------



## Watcheye (Feb 21, 2010)

Lucky you - that mare is gorgeous!!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 21, 2010)

_Targetsmom_, she actually has a belly spot (the edge is visible in her girth area in the first picture), and some spots on the inside of her right hind that aren't connected to her leg white. I did check into Pinto shows, but they are all farther than I want to drive. I do intend to train her to drive, just so I can enjoy her too!

_Kaitlyn_, it looks like Chris will just be doing the Hunter/Jumper shows with Lucy. He's not actually jumping yet, but when he's ready, Lucy will take care of him. You just point her at a jump, and over she goes. Lucy has jumped up to 2'6". She showed for years with other kids in the Hunter classes, then spent the last few years primarily as a broodmare.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 22, 2010)

She is gorgeous. What a lucky family you are to have that pony in your life.

For a name:

Liberty....

Enjoy her!





Angie


----------



## REO (Feb 23, 2010)

If you want an "L" name, *Lady Liberty* is a very pretty name!


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 23, 2010)

WANT!!!!!!!!

Congrats, I LOVE Welsh





Sorry, I fail at names


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the name suggestions (and the compliments!), but my son has decided to name her "American Made."

Fair warning: I may post show pics after their first show together on March 6!



He's just going to do Leadline, Walk Equitation, possibly Walk/Trot Equitation, and Walk or Trot Over Poles. I'm just not sure about the trotting class, we'll see how comfortable he is with her by then. He hasn't been able to ride her much at all since we've had her home, due to the weather.

One day I'll win the lottery and have an indoor arena built!!! Okay, so I can dream, can't I?


----------



## chandab (Feb 24, 2010)

ThreeCFarm said:


> One day I'll win the lottery and have an indoor arena built!!! Okay, so I can dream, can't I?


Me, too!

Short thread hi-jack... There is a large indoor arena along the road on the way to town; shortly after we were married, we were driving by, I told my husband I want one of those indicating the indoor; he nearly drove off the road and about had a fit over it. Its not like I said I want one now, just that it would be nice to have.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 25, 2010)

chandab said:


> Short thread hi-jack... There is a large indoor arena along the road on the way to town; shortly after we were married, we were driving by, I told my husband I want one of those indicating the indoor; he nearly drove off the road and about had a fit over it. Its not like I said I want one now, just that it would be nice to have.


LOL!!! My husband knows I want one, but he didn't react that strongly to it!! Of course, I'm also aware my property still isn't completely fenced, still would like to have some more run in sheds, etc. Oh well...As I said, I can dream...


----------



## ruffian (Feb 28, 2010)

Lady Liberty!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Feb 28, 2010)

Really lovely mare- what is her breeding?

You *Must* share pictures when they show!


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Feb 28, 2010)

Banner!! Star Spangled Banner!!!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 1, 2010)

Sun Runner Stables said:


> Really lovely mare- what is her breeding?You *Must* share pictures when they show!


Thanks! Lucy is Brynmerlyn Phantom, by Smoke Tree Silver Dragon out of Green Meadows Banshee. That is all I know, as we are just leasing Lucy at this point, with an option to buy, so I don't have her papers.


----------



## RAPfrosty (Mar 2, 2010)

My first pony was a Welsh pony, I love 'em and she is a gorgeous one! Congrats!


----------

